# Specimen container



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find one of these hanging specimen containers?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Menagerie and Aqua Tropics use them just ask them where to get them


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty sure I've seen them at Frank's Aquarium for sale.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can order them from the US. 
http://www.kensfish.com/shippingsupplie.html


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not just order from Mops?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/specimen-container-large-p-2842.html

$9.68 each?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

They aren't quite as good in that you cannot hang them off the side of a tank without a few modifications but dollarama (at least the one near me) sells these critter containers for $1.50. They work well if you don't need them to be aquarium specific and they have a lid and handle so you can take your fish with you too


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cory said:


> They aren't quite as good in that you cannot hang them off the side of a tank without a few modifications but dollarama (at least the one near me) sells these critter containers for $1.50. They work well if you don't need them to be aquarium specific and they have a lid and handle so you can take your fish with you too


I bet they float and if you have a square of Styrofoam http://rcreptiles.com/blog/media/styrofoam.jpg you could cut a hole in the foam and float the container in your tank.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> You can order them from the US.
> http://www.kensfish.com/shippingsupplie.html


Just checked that site. I made better websites when I was 12. And that was in 1995-- when the internet was just barely starting to exist. Quite sad how pathetic a lot of aquarium company/middleman/LFS sites are. It is not difficult to make a decent looking website. Most of these sites are so small there's no need for authoring software or templates. A little good old fashioned HTML work will get it done.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Al's Vaughan or Big Al's Mississauga may still have them available. Cost unknown.


----------

